# No More New Cars



## Launchnet

What happens when you buy a new car? It continually goes down in value.
What happens when you own a good classic car? It goes up in value.

Please take a look at my site and see some beautiful cars: On my home page the Red Chrysler 300 2 Dr. HT is mine and it is perfect inside and out.

www.openoursite.com


----------



## Joefireline

Launchnet said:


> What happens when you buy a new car? It continually goes down in value.
> What happens when you own a good classic car? It goes up in value.


State the obvious then...


----------



## yustr

Though there have been few major improvements in autos over the years, there have been incremental ones. The cars you seem to be pushing have the following characteristics:

Less than 10 mpg
Limited safety features: 
No shoulder belts (maybe no seat belts)
No air bags
No anti-loc brakes
No disk brakes
No crumple zones
Unprotected gasoline tanks
Poor lights
Tire choice is limited
Nobody knows how to fix'em (I'm past that point in my life)
They steer like yachts
High emissions
Tough parking (stall size has been reduced)


Cool? Yes for a weekend drive. But I wouldn't want my kid driving one.

I do like fins though....:grin:


----------



## sinclair_tm

hey, i have a car like that, but its still going down in value. and i'd rather drive my 


> Less than 10 mpg
> Limited safety features:
> No shoulder belts (maybe no seat belts)
> No air bags
> No anti-loc brakes
> No disk brakes
> No crumple zones
> Unprotected gasoline tanks
> Poor lights
> Tire choice is limited
> Nobody knows how to fix'em (I'm past that point in my life)
> They steer like yachts
> High emissions
> Tough parking (stall size has been reduced)


1976 chevy suburban than a new car anyday. of course i'm still young enouph to work on it myself ( and have been the only one to work on it in the last 6yrs ), and i'm become a master and making it fit in any space left in the lot. :grin:


----------



## Launchnet

*WOW ! I like your comments.*

By the way, I'm personally not in the business of selling classic cars.

Just a few of my own. . .enjoyable classic moments
The enjoyment of listening to people when they see a good classic car.
Real chrome metal trim, not plastic
Push buttons for transmission, radio, heater, A/C and whatever
Beautiful
The nicest Red you've ever seen
What year is it
Fun to drive
What's it worth - actually $60,000 to $80,000 - But I'm not selling
Total coverage insurance cost on a $35,000 classic $150 PER YEAR.
Watching others enjoy classic cars
Solid Iron in front of you
Swivel seats
Lots of Glass
Wide White wall tires
413 cubic inch engine standard
Dual 4 barrel carbs
Lots of Gas - Ho Ho
Goes up in value every year
Awesome
Unbelieveable

Well, I'll think of more, but let me end for today on this note.

If you own a business, and make a profit, you need to purchase a classic car.
1. It can be depreciated (government pays for your car)
2. It goes up in value
3. And, you can drive it as much or as little as you like.
4. Advertising value
5. Drive one a little while and watch the heads turn.

I love the new Chrysler 300, but with my Red 1961 Chrysler 300 I can turn many more heads. 

I just happen to be a Chrysler man.

Thanks for the comments.
P.S. I'm 74 years old . . . and, I'm not retired. Currently, I am building a *5 car Old Fashioned Train Set* out of wood. The average car height is 8 foot and lengths range from 8 to 14 feet long. These cars are going to be used to house various animals. Teachers at the the local grade school will be able to take the children on field trips to see the animals. Plus building a very large BBQ. This year we should have about 150 people at our anual BBQ. Working on the finishing touches on converting an old barn into a house. My wife and I love living in it. And, I love to help people that God puts into my life that need help.

May God Bless you all.

Matt Gentry Sr.
Ontario, CA 
909-702-3307


----------



## bandit109

Man,

Is anything sacred anymore?? I dig every other line though!!!  

I miss my 72 GMC JIMMY :heartlove 

post pics of tha bbq


----------



## Launchnet

Go to my site and you can see the big bad guy. 1961 Chrysler 300 2 Dr. H.T. in perfect condition. Go to Classic Cars and Search by brand and you can see my 1956 Tri-Color Dodge. Anyone that does not appreciate Classic Cars should re-evaluate their life.

1st comes God, 2nd Family and 3rd Classic Cars. Anyone know any better list than this?


----------



## sinclair_tm

post some pics on the train. i'm a train nut, so you got my interest perked. if i had the time/money/space i'd be building a 7.5" gauge live steam garrett.


----------



## Launchnet

*How About A Wooden Train*

I'll start taking some pictures of the construction of the Train and keep them coming. A train isn't a car, but what difference does that make. It's still transportation.

I just purchased a 4 ft diameter iron tank for the steam engine. I didn't know what to use for the front of the steam engine and as usual, God showed me what to use.

By the way, I really have quite a story to tell anyone that is interested about how my prostate cancer was curred. It's been a year now and no cancer and no side effects. Has God ever told you what to do. He spoke to me.

God Bless Everyone


----------



## vieza_card

An idealist believes that every car made will eventually turn into a classic. Lets just leave out the fact that in order to qualify.. the car has to be (in most states) at least 20 years old. I'll concede that a majority of the 'new' cars today (American and some Euro/Imports) are just crap. I hate FWD. I live in Florida. I don't deal with snow and I don't plan on dealing with snow. So I hate FWD. GM had the opportunity to bring out their RWD platform with the newest Gen Monte and Impala with the LS5 V8. But what did they do? The brought it out with FWD. Screw them. I can count on my fingers the number of RWD cars the American manufacturers currently produce:

Corvette/XLR
CTS
Mustang
Crown Vic/TownCar/Marquis
Magnum/300C/Charger
Crossfire
Solstice/Sky
Viper

Platform globalization has led to the destruction of American Auto manufacturers. In their messed up little heads, they rationalized 'Honda and Toyota are beating us for some reason, let's make EVERYTHING FWD.' They'll spend MILLIONS on SUVs.. but they can't offer us and real market for V8 powered RWD cars. GM killed the F-body. Douche bags. They killed Oldsmobile.. I got something that would have saved Olds.. it's called the 442. You had the Camaro platform. You had the RWD. You had the engines. It wasn't like gear select autos didn't exist then. But no. They killed off Oldsmobile. 

Who can afford a 50-60K Corvette.. or a 40-80K Mercedes.. or a 40-60K Cadillac? I won't even discuss the prices on the Viper and no-cancelled GT. All we're left with is a 3v Mustang which is crap (engine wise) and a set of 2/4v 4.6 mod V8 engines in big american sedans. I love them. Marauder, mm. But they're not exactly a tight-springed, 6-speed coupe are they? 

GM should have kept the F-body. Their bread and butter. Affordable American sports cars. But nope. Had to sell out to that FWD horse.. stuff. Does a FWD 5.3l V8 really get higher MPG than a RWD LS1?

LOL sorry for my rant. There's no replacement for displacement  Hopefully the top 3 will grow some balls and let this Muscle Car shoot out happen in the next years.


----------



## bruiser

The F-body is supposed to be back in a couple of years, as well as a new Challenger. Hopefully the high gas prices won't kill them.


----------



## vieza_card

I saw the Camaro at the Fort Lauderdale Car Show. It's interesting to look at. To me, the Challenger and Shelby are more impressive and aesthetically pleasing. GM has to come all or nothing on this. If they don't bring out top notch drivetrain combos like they've been talking, they're gonna crash and burn. They can't afford to mess this up.


----------



## Launchnet

*1955 thru 1961*

Take a look at the Daytona performance of the Chrysler 300"s during this period of time.


----------



## Launchnet

*See the New Chrysler Imperial*

Wow! I seen it on TV. Beautiful, but guess what I still like my 61 Chrysler 300 better.

Lets hear from you.


----------



## vieza_card

As much as I hate to admit this.. even though the new model is a sedan.. the SRT-8 Charger in black.. with the kit and upgrades is pretty badass looking. If they weren't so high in price, I'd probably strongly consider buying one.


----------



## -=Rousseau=-

I personally prefer slightly used cars. I've never driven a brand-new car, but I have to say the rapid drop in value can't be worth the new-factor. My current car is a 2003 Benz, which drives perfectly fine and has no issues aside from a dent or two and a few scratches. I am not picky enough to complain about a few scratches when one can save 15k by buying a car that is 3 or 4 years old instead of brand new. (IE my car, 35k new - options, custom stereo - but 20k after 3 years.) Classic cars would have their practicality problems... MPG is very important today, considering gas prices. Safety is also of concern. Then there is the issue of reliability. And yes, repair work would be an issue.


----------



## johnsimmons

Nice post about the Automotive Center........I personally prefer slightly used cars. I've never driven a brand-new car, but I have to say the rapid drop in value can't be worth the new-factor.........
====================================================================
simmons
Car Reviews


----------

